# Tubular control arms? Lean?



## 73Jim (Jul 17, 2021)

Hi all, 
I have a 71 Lemans and it has a lean, the drivers side is about 3/4" lower (at the fender lip) or 1/3" lower (at the frame). It seems to be a common issue with A bodies, but does anyone have a solution? 

The TV show "Roadkill" also has a 71 Lemans and they swapped front springs to level the car out so I gave that a try without luck. I have a set of Edelbrock 5240 springs (repackaged Eibach). The springs measure the same when outside the car. 

I want to replace the shocks while I have the front end apart but I also want to install tubular a arms. There seems to be a gamut from ebay to Detroit Speed. The Speedway ones seem to be quality but require a shorter shock.

I searched older threads but only found one about ebay arms, and I'm really not interested in those...


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Many threads on this recently. Ive done several cars... The arms are NOT all created equal!!!! Definitely read up.









Search results for query: tubular control arms







www.gtoforum.com


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The infamous "A-body lean". Yeah - I had this on my '69. 

I'm running high quality fully adjustable upper and lower tubular control arms with spherical joints, too.

I reckon there's more than one way to deal with it, but the route that I used was to install a set of AirLift bags in the rear springs and plumb the air lines so that I could adjust each side separately. I personally don't recommend air shocks because the shock mounts aren't really intended to be able to support the whole weight of the car. I know a lot of people swear by (at?) them and have success.

I went with bags for two reasons: I wanted to level the car, and when I installed them we were about to head out on the 2013 Power Tour and I wanted to be able to carry a bunch of tools, spare parts, luggage, etc. in the trunk without having to worry about bottoming out the suspension running over a blade of grass.

Bear


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I had a 72 A-body in 1988. They has spring spacers, air shocks all to get it to ride level. Removed everything and took it to a alignment shop. They couldn't align it. Frame was out of wack looked like the PO bounced the front-end. The lower control arms couldn't retain the ball joints the holes were egg shaped. Broke a ball joint before I made it in to the frame shop. The frame shop said they had to tweak several front-ends with big blocks in them. My point is you might want to take some measurements or have it checked and make sure the car is true.


----------



## 73Jim (Jul 17, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> Many threads on this recently. Ive done several cars... The arms are NOT all created equal!!!! Definitely read up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made a call to BMR, very helpful people and parts are on the way!



BearGFR said:


> The infamous "A-body lean". Yeah - I had this on my '69.
> 
> I'm running high quality fully adjustable upper and lower tubular control arms with spherical joints, too.
> 
> ...


I ordered new body bushing. After 50 years they have given all they can.



67ventwindow said:


> I had a 72 A-body in 1988. They has spring spacers, air shocks all to get it to ride level. Removed everything and took it to a alignment shop. They couldn't align it. Frame was out of wack looked like the PO bounced the front-end. The lower control arms couldn't retain the ball joints the holes were egg shaped. Broke a ball joint before I made it in to the frame shop. The frame shop said they had to tweak several front-ends with big blocks in them. My point is you might want to take some measurements or have it checked and make sure the car is true.


I've measured from the frame and its about 1/3" difference. What I still need to do is measure from the front and rear. If the springs have collapse maybe I'll see a rise in the rear. I've had the car almost 20 years but before me...........????


----------

